# Visas



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

I would like to find out if my wife and I may obtain visas to move to Italy as retirees. We had been planning to move to England for a few years and then to Italy but have found out England no longer grants residency to retirees. Does Italy still permit retirees to obtain permanent residency? We are both retired, good pensions so no need to work, and United States citizens.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone with more detailed knowledge will no doubt be along shortly, but for the moment, info on visas for Italy is available here: Per chi si reca in Italia

Not sure, but I don't believe that Italy has a specific visa for retirees. They may issue a long-stay visa and base it on your qualifying factors, including the amount of your pension. (Often there is a stated or unstated minimum they require to issue a visa.) Once you get to Italy, you then register for official residence, and there may be other requirements for that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The extended stay visas are basically for retirees. You aren't allowed to work on them. Students would apply for a student visa. Workers for one of the worker visas.

Not only can you get residency you're required to register for residency.


----------

